# National Piercing Day!



## PrinzeCharming (May 16, 2016)

Celebrate ... 

_like this lady! _





​


----------



## Gumby (May 16, 2016)

Ummmm... I have two holes in each ear, I'm good.   (unless we're counting the times my heart has been pierced)


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 16, 2016)

I'm surprised nobody brought up the "royal" piercings. I mean ... not that anyone would want to know about someone's Albert or Albertina.


----------



## H.Brown (May 16, 2016)

Three sets of ear piercing and used to have a belly bar years ago, I like some but not all


----------



## Yumea (May 16, 2016)

I have my ears pierced and used to have Snake Bites. I still miss them  .


----------



## alanmt (May 16, 2016)

Wish I still had these:

http://www.writingforums.com/album.php?albumid=67&attachmentid=674


----------

